# Official Thread: Pacers vs. Bulls @ Chicago, 12/21/02



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Here's hoping for a Bulls' upset.

Bulls 103
Pacers 96

But who will stop Miller? I must be crazy!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I thought yesterday's game was in Chicago. Take my prediction for yesterday and apply it today.

Bulls by 20. Artest bugs out. MIller does nothing. Rose gets hot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls use a double-team on B.Miller to slow him down.

On paper, Indy wins. This one is about heart, so I am unsure.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*DOUBLE TEAM?? lol....how about we do....*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls use a double-team on B.Miller to slow him down.
> 
> On paper, Indy wins. This one is about heart, so I am unsure.


the "hack-a-shaq" on him...? We have curry, chandler and bags!!! thats 18 fouls!! Rough that pasty sissy up some!!! He looks like he is gonna cry when he gets fouled....lol this Bulls team is NOT that bad!!! lets go bulls!!!

100-90 Bulls!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Maybe the Bulls should go to Bags early if they can't stop Miller.

Two ways I come up with to do the double team is to play Chandler on Miller and have Marshall leave his man to double team. The other is to have Marshall on Miller and have Chandler leave his man for the double team. I like the latter, as Miller may bully his way past Marshall, but Chandler giving help is something tougher to shoot over.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: DOUBLE TEAM?? lol....how about we do....*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> the "hack-a-shaq" on him...? We have curry, chandler and bags!!! thats 18 fouls!! Rough that pasty sissy up some!!! He looks like he is gonna cry when he gets fouled....lol this Bulls team is NOT that bad!!! lets go bulls!!!
> ...



yea but the problem is Miller is a Very good free throw shooter for being a center.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: DOUBLE TEAM?? lol....how about we do....*



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> yea but the problem is Miller is a Very good free throw shooter for being a center.


Yeah, I know he is a good free throw shooter..unless he gets rattled. HE will be the nervous one tonight in chicago. I still say the double team is a mistake. There are too many others who can hurt you on that team..they are quick like the hawks....I say, let Chandler/Curry/Bags play miller one on one.....he won't make all the free throws...I say Brad fouls out tonight. Besides, Brad is only ONE of the players that can hurt you but the MAIN one is still not gonna be playing......good sound rotation when someone switches off one player to another is the key for the Bulls.....they sucked at it last night...TOO MANY layups for the Pacers...


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Is Jermaine defintely out for this game as well?


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I like the way the Bulls are going, but this is still the best team in the east and one of the best teams in the league. I think the Pacers win this one.



Wait a second.......I predict a loss and Bama predicts a win?!? Tell your families that you love them cause the world is ending!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a second.......I predict a loss and Bama predicts a win?!? Tell your families that you love them cause the world is ending!


I was attempting to utilize wishful thinking...or hoping...(also praying fervently..7th!!!) THIS Bulls team NEEDS this win.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Bulls win tonight and tie up the season series


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> Is Jermaine defintely out for this game as well?


I'm pretty sure, I think I saw somewhere that he's out something like 7-10 days.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Artest is out


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

No Artest, stomach flu. That helps our chances.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*18-6 Bulls...6:00 left...*

Bulls look pretty good..cept jalen.....so far..


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: 18-6 Bulls...6:00 left...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> Bulls look pretty good..cept jalen.....so far..


Too many fouls, but shooting has been great for pretty much everyone so far.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

We are giving up too many offensive rebounds.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I just don't know about Jamal's...*

long range shots...he seems to "shove" the ball at the basket....ugly....crappy ball handling by the Bulls without marshall in the game....eddie needs to grow a pair and guard brad miller....miller makes me sick... 26-15 Bulls...3 minutes or so to go in the 1st..jay, donyell and tyson..ALL WITH 2 fouls already!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Does Curry not know how to rebound? He plays so soft!!!!! Someone please make him watch Amare Stoudemire tape.

And Cartwright will play Crawford at the 2 with Hoiberg, but not with JWILL!!?? Please, someone explain why BC does that.

Fouls killin us after the hot start. 

The only player from the second group playin well is Fizer. Crawford and Curry came out like crap. 

26-22

Chandler had so much intensity.... then Curry came in and slowed everything down. I say when you can touch the ball as curry did, he should be able to rebound!!


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

I don't think the Bulls scored any in the last 4 minutes of the quarter


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: 18-6 Bulls...6:00 left...*



> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> 
> Too many fouls, but shooting has been great for pretty much everyone so far.


Ok, still too many fouls and everyone has gone cold now.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*The Bulls had 20 points with 5:42 left in*

..the first quarter..the score was 20-10 also....end of the first quarter...Bulls 26, Pacers 22....what a sorry display of basketball on your home court. lead or not....that is a sorry way to end up the quarter...rose....has he made one shot? or is he like 0-5 now..anyone?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Rose is 0-3


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Curry sucks, get him out, put a real prospect in. Put in Chandler.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Bulls had 20 points with 5:42 left in*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> ..the first quarter..the score was 20-10 also....end of the first quarter...Bulls 26, Pacers 22....what a sorry display of basketball on your home court. lead or not....that is a sorry way to end up the quarter...rose....has he made one shot? or is he like 0-5 now..anyone?


22-19 (Mercer's 3 didn't count)

But the lead is now 28-25


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*0-4 now....*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Rose is 0-3


curry hasn't a clue....brad miller is a slow, clumsy 7 footer...why is donyell playing him and tyson playing the small forward???

28-25 Bulls....marshall back in...


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Curry could dominate in a 6 feet and under league


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Rose is 0-3


Yeah, he's still forcing it. At least he has 3 RB, 2 AST and a STL. He seems to be doing some little tings anyway, although his man just scored a layup a minute ago.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hoiberg can outrebound Curry.

Oh wait, thats true.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This game went from a blowout, to garbage.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*hahaha.....29-28 pacers....*

great shooting again Bulls....lol


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Indiana has the lead.

Bulls not hitting shots this Q:
Rose 0-1
Marshall 0-2
JWill 0-2
Hoiberg 0-1
Fizer 1-2

That's 1-8

Indy is 5-8


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

With Curry's size , if he can't score or rebound at least he could floor a couple of them


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bob Love can outrebound Curry.

RIGHT NOW


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

WHY ISN'T CHANDLER BACK IN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If JWill pushes the ball up court on these guys consistently, they will wilt by the 4th quarter.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Williams is looking good


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jalen Rose's fastbreak JUMP SHOT leads to a fast break for Indiana.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

The Bulls can't do anything under the boards


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

These Refs are whistle happy. 

17 Fouls for the bulls
8 for the pacers


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Big foul trouble, Williams was hot


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill 2 quick fouls. He's got 4.

Chandler with 3.

Not only poor rebounding, but hacking these guys a bit too much.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Artest, O'Neal, Bender....*

....are not available for tonights game.....Bulls have all their players. IF the Bulls cannot beat this squad tonight then they are indeed as sorry as they are playing......four fouls on Jay and tyson(thats what tom dore said anyways)....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Indiana has 44 points, 12 on made FTs


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*anyone besides Jay...*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Indiana has 44 points, 12 on made FTs


driving the lane? has ANYONE seen jamal drive the lane this season more than once? if no one is gonna drive the lane, we will NOT get anymore freethrows than we are already getting...pretty simple stuff...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Interesting decision coming up for BC.

Start JWill? He gets foul #5, and then he's on the bench until later in the 4th Q. Craw would have to get some extended minutes if this happens.

Start JCraw? This hasn't happened in any game I remember this season. It would be different.

Same issue with Chandler. Defending BMiller is a key.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: anyone besides Jay...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> driving the lane? has ANYONE seen jamal drive the lane this season more than once? if no one is gonna drive the lane, we will NOT get anymore freethrows than we are already getting...pretty simple stuff...


he did drive the ball in a little too deep this time and it was stripped from him. :upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler has 3 fouls, BTW.

Obviously, Rose is our man for drawing fouls. 

JWill starts, they go right at him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jay foul #5


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Jay foul #5


crap...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

These Refs r morons. Jay gets injured and he gets the foul.

Miller up to his old tricks.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Reggie Miller BACKED into Jay...*



> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> These Refs r morons. Jay gets injured and he gets the foul.
> 
> Miller up to his old tricks.


gets the foul called on jay...and elbows jay in the forehead opening a gash....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls stuck playing Crawford some big minutes.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Oh boyeeeee*

more bricks from jalen....here's jamal.....its your show....lets see something?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We're getting a bunch of foul calls, all of a sudden.

Refs trying to keep the game under control.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

*what's happening?*

keep up with the descriptions guys, i'm on my budy's computer and can't get a streaming audio of the game. who's in the game?


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

by nba.com jay has 2 pf, and his off. numbers are pretty good. what's he been doing so far?


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Jay foul #5


is that correct?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jalen Rose playin like crap for the 20th time this season.... and in front of his mom too!!!! Maybe she can knock some sense into em.

Also, do any of you ever mute the announcers on Fox Sports Net and turn on the radio and listen to Pax. I hope this guy changes his mind, and tries coaching again. Doubt it though.

He'd be a nice coach.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>settinUpShop</b>!
> by nba.com jay has 2 pf, and his off. numbers are pretty good. what's he been doing so far?


He's been playing well but has 5 pf. I'm following the game here, stats are pretty accurate:
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/scores/20021221/indchi.html


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: what's happening?*



> Originally posted by <b>settinUpShop</b>!
> keep up with the descriptions guys, i'm on my budy's computer and can't get a streaming audio of the game. who's in the game?


Rose, Marshall, Hassell, Fizer, Crawford

Chandler, Williams with 5 PF. Williams went out with a gash on his head (maybe stitches).


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>settinUpShop</b>!
> 
> 
> is that correct?


yes he has 5 fouls, and he was having a nice game too... I am not positve of his #s, but he was very energetic, he had atleast 8-14 pts, and a few steals


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Jamal sees jay come back from getting stitches*

on his forehead and DRIVES THE LANE FOR A LAYUP!!!! yes jamal!!!


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> 
> He's been playing well but has 5 pf. I'm following the game here, stats are pretty accurate:
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/scores/20021221/indchi.html


thanks for the link. JC makes the steal!!


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: Jamal sees jay come back from getting stitches*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> on his forehead and DRIVES THE LANE FOR A LAYUP!!!! yes jamal!!!


if jamal can show us something here maybe he can start making a case for playing him along side jay


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*11points, 7 reb and 5 assists..*



> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> 
> He's been playing well but has 5 pf. I'm following the game here, stats are pretty accurate:
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/scores/20021221/indchi.html


I think for jay..before he picked up his fifth foul pushing his forehead against reggie millers elbow to draw the foul... bulls down by 2 going into the final qtr. 73-71


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Earlier in the game, Cartwright played Hoiberg and Crawford together. Hoiberg was playing the point. I don't understand why he won't let Jay Will and Crawford play together. Makes no sense.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

uh, why does Rose suck so bad?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>settinUpShop</b>!
> uh, why does Rose suck so bad?


I'm hoping it's because Rose just feels uncomfortable playing his own team... this better not be a regular thing.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

what ever happened to JC's jump shot. thought he was the teams best shooter?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

He takes bad shots and misses them. He plays lackluster D. He knows he is sucking tonight, thats why he is takin less shots. He's 2-10 right now.... be much worse if he was shooting more.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>settinUpShop</b>!
> uh, why does Rose suck so bad?


Seems to be a bit of a shooting funk. He needs to take it to the basket more.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

its time to reveal our secret weapon


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

WHAT A FREAKING AWFUL FOUL CALL... OH MY GOD, MERCER MADE THE BUCKET WITH ROSE NOT EVEN TOUCHING HIM AND THEY CALL THE FOUL LIKE 6 SECONDS LATE... DAMN IT :upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*he has not been playing his old team the last two or three games*



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it's because Rose just feels uncomfortable playing his own team... this better not be a regular thing.


prior to fridays game....no excuses.....


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

These refs are terrible, LET THEM FREAKIN PLAY!!!

They're calling damn touch fouls.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bag-o-vomit???*



> Originally posted by <b>settinUpShop</b>!
> its time to reveal our secret weapon


roflmfao!!!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> These refs are terrible, LET THEM FREAKIN PLAY!!!
> 
> They're calling damn touch fouls.


THAT WASN'T EVEN A TOUCH FOUL... THAT WAS LESS THAN A TOUCH, UNBELIAVABLE


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: Bag-o-vomit???*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> roflmfao!!!


that's right bamabull

also known as Dalibor


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose 2x THREE


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

hang in there bulls, c'mon!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls do not box out. Pacers have around 18 offensive rebounds. 

Bulls with a 3 pt lead right now..... hope they contain it.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

who called timeout?


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> 
> Seems to be a bit of a shooting funk. He needs to take it to the basket more.


Or maybe shoot some open 3's on passes from JWill, very good things are happening w/ JWill distributing right now 4 pos 4 asts!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

if Jay wasn't in foul trouble this game would have been over by now, the Bulls are really lighting it up with him in there, too bad he had to sit for some time because of those fouls.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*87-84 BULLS!!!*

JALEN makes back to back three pointers and Jay is running the team.....wow..what a difference since jay came back into the game.....no, its not an inspirational thing cuz he is back in the game after getting his stitches either!!! this happens when he is in the game a LOT!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill and Chandler in the game with 5 fouls and lots of time left.

BC's going for it.

Rose 3-3, 2-2 THREES

Bulls up 3


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

E-Rob playin damn well all around. D has looked great.

Rose with the technical foul!! THESE REFS R TERRIBLE!!!

Around 30 FTA for the pacers compared to 8 for the Bulls.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> E-Rob playin damn well all around. D has looked great.
> 
> Rose with the technical foul!! BAD TIME!!!


Very bad call, he has a right to be ticked off!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pax saying that Rose has every right to be upset. A bunch of bad foul calls. Rose didn't even touch anyone that time.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Yea, Refs are terrible. We have a rookie official in who doesn't belong in this league, should be down in the NBA development league.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

wow, that hurts our team. even if it's a bad call, i have to think that part of this is related to his frustration from the first half carrying over, which is too bad because he was really starting to light it up. lets hope he can still keep focused and not lose it here. i hate it when he starts talking to the refs


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls playing unreal defense, except for the fouls.

Harrington 4-10
Tinsley 0-6
R. Miller 3-12
Croshere 3-9
Mercer 7-21


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

3 by JAY!!

Another call against the Bulls where I doubt they even touched em. I don't get why they won't let them play.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

what's with all the fouls? just so long as jay stays in the game i don't really care


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose 12 pts this quarter
4-5 FG
2-2 THREE


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

another technical! this time on Tinsley?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

WOW, E-Rob has played damn well. 5-6 FGs. 12 pts


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

Jay 12 assists!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill double-double, BTW


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*98-92 Bulls*

pacers have the ball time out~

not a bad score considering they have been to the foul line 30 times and the Bulls EIGHT. rose passing and shooting a little bit better...got really lucky on the bounce last time.....about 3 minutes and some change left, I think....


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

what a clutch buzzer beater shot by Rose... Bulls up 6 with about 2 min left


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

2:05 left.

98-92 Bulls. 

Jalen Rose has come up big this quarter. Took better shots, and he made the Pacers stop running the zone.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

bulls call timeout. why?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose hits again!
14 pts this quarter (17 overall)
Bulls pull ahead by SIX
2:04 left


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

you know jalen's game would come back eventually. seems like jay and jalen have found a way to connect this quarter


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

David Jones is a terrible ref. He has called most of the touch fouls today.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls playing without a center.

1 guard 4 forwards?

Rose a THREE again!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Foul Harrington.

Hit the road, jack.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mr. Go-To.

Drains the clock, draws the foul.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*103-95 BULLS!!!! .39 tick tocks left*

i think they're gonna do it!!! NOW THATS clutch ROSE!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

With all the Indy injuries, we gotta win this game, and we do.

Now we have to learn to win on the road.

Bulls WIN!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, I wish the Bulls would play better on the road. The Bulls record would be so much better, possibly a 500 team. 

Bulls gettin this win tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose 24 points, 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal

When he wasn't shooting good, he was still rebounding and passing.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*105-98 Bulls with 21 seconds left..*

Bulls ball


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Jay has more rebs and assists.....*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose 24 points, 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal
> 
> When he wasn't shooting good, he was still rebounding and passing.


plus came back after getting injured...what a guy!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

You guys think E-Rob should start after what he did today? 5-6 FGs. He also played great D in the 4th quarter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose with 25 points in the 4th quarter.

Pax says it may be the team's record for a quarter.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*:12 left....109-101...*

Tom Dore talkin' smack on the tv...."Bulls looking to send a little message to the pacers!!" ....Uh, Tom, Jermaine, Ron and Jonathan were not here tonight....heeheehee


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

man Brad Miller hit a 3... I know we're gonna win, but this team will just not DIE...


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

lol I cant believe these touch fouls..


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: :12 left....109-101...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> Tom Dore talkin' smack on the tv...."Bulls looking to send a little message to the pacers!!" ....Uh, Tom, Jermaine, Ron and Jonathan were not here tonight....heeheehee


Thats exactly why I mute him, and listen to PAX on ESPN 1000.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

i tip my hat to jay for staying in the game with 5 fouls. good job!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*110-103 tis over!!!*

!!!!!!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Well Bama, you were right. 
Great win for the Bulls, even w/o Artest and O'Neal. Rose really stuck it to the Pacers. This is the beginning of a huge rivalry!!!
BTW- did u hear the crowd's chant?
"R-E-G-G-I-E S-U-C-K-S!"


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I love that chant, and yes I heard it


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 39 pts in Q4 must be a season high.

Bulls improve to 10-17.

Hey, we're 7 games under .500... hehehehe

1.5 games behind Atlanta and Milwaukee, 2.5 behind the wizards for the 8th playoff spot ;-)


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

is it just me or does Scott May only post when the Bulls lose... where is he now, where is his negative comments like:

Well O'neal, Artest and Bender didn't play so this win doesn't mean anything.... 


WHERE IS HE??? HE ONLY LIKES COMMENTING ON LOSSES DOESN'T HE....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls shot .506 FG% for the game in spite of:

Rose 7-17
Marshall 8-20
Crawford 4-11


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> Rose with 25 points in the 4th quarter. Pax says it may be the team's record for a quarter.


U sure about this? What about in the '92 finals when Jordan had 6 threes in one quarter (or was it one half)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> U sure about this? What about in the '92 finals when Jordan had 6 threes in one quarter (or was it one half)


It is a United Center record.

Jordan had 30 (or maybe more) in a game in 86.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i am impressed. Sure the pacers were playing short handed but you have to beat them when they are down. We did.


----------



## faust (Jun 7, 2002)

Big win for the Bulls, even without Artest and O'Neal. Bulls defend there turf against the top team in the East again. Good contributioms from everyone, except Curry although I notice that he pulled a Brad Miller against Brad by moving into Brad's body while he was shooting forcing him to miss. The kid does not like to the physical contact. Curry should work out with the Bears line next year.LOL

The longest journey starts with the first step. The first step is to defend your home turf, and the Bulls are doing that. Road wins will eventually come. 

When we started this home stand, I said that if we win 6 of 9 we may win 40. I figured that we would lose both to the Pacers which means 6 of 11. Well we have won 6 of our last 11 games. 40 wins may be possible. What was nice about this game is that we did it mostly without Rose for the first 3 quarters. Other players are stepped up tonight. Our defense is getting better. The big negative IMHO was that we were outrebounded. Nobody should outrebound us. Eventually we will learn how to box out.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Yep, our rebounding has been horrible the past 2 games. Marshall is the only big man we've got whose consistent at boxing out and getting good position. Everybody else still aren't there, yet.

On the bright side, our D has improved A LOT compared to a couple of weeks ago. Fizer and J-will have raised up their play too.

We still can't do sh** on the road. We r just too young.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

The Bulls have held their last six home opponents below 40 percent.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

You're telling me the Bulls came back and won? Wow, I went to bed at 10 when I saw they were losing by 20.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> You're telling me the Bulls came back and won? Wow, I went to bed at 10 when I saw they were losing by 20.


we had back-to-back games VS Indiana... we lost by about 20 on Friday, but the Saturday game we won.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*yeah, I was right...*



> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Well Bama, you were right.
> Great win for the Bulls, even w/o Artest and O'Neal. Rose really stuck it to the Pacers. This is the beginning of a huge rivalry!!!
> BTW- did u hear the crowd's chant?
> "R-E-G-G-I-E S-U-C-K-S!"


maybe now you will acknowledge I am all superior!!! lol...yeah, I heard the chant..but someone should have come outta the crowd and body slammed Reggie after that elbow to the head of Jay!!! Kudos to Jay....one heck of a game...best since the Joysie game! lol

(Hassell should SIT and watch tapes of Ron Artest....we NEED that type intensity on defense from Trenton...)


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Ever hear the term..*



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> is it just me or does Scott May only post when the Bulls lose... where is he now, where is his negative comments like:
> 
> Well O'neal, Artest and Bender didn't play so this win doesn't mean anything....
> ...


let a sleeping dog ly???.....just a thought...but i DO see your point....lol


----------

